# power lock problems



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok...the other day i left my windows down in the rain, and ever sice, my poweer locks havent been working right...i cant unlock them sometimes, and sometimes they just start having spasms and going from lock to unlock for like 2 minutes...i checked my fuses...i think...you guys have any ideas?!?!?!i have a 95 20sx se...


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

When you say you unlock them... are you using the power locks that are on the doors that got soaked? If so, does it do the samr thing on both doors?

Or are you using the remote key lock?

-PC


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the obvious cause would be the wet master switch, those things are a tad sensitive to liquids.....


----------



## BillDawg (Jun 7, 2003)

I'd just go on eBay Motors under the Parts -> Car & Truck section and get yourself a cheap set of new/used switches. eBay is usually great for stuff like that.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I get a similar problem after a heavy rainfall. It usually only lasts a day or so.


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

Mine do the exact same thing. Either when they get wet or when its really cold outside. Someone once suggested that the contacts get corroded and should be cleaned. I haven't done anything about it yet myself. Like Beltane said, it should stop in a little while.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea they only dont work when i use the power lock switch, not wehen i manually unlock them myself...and i havent tried the passenger side switches yet...only driver...yea i might try to clean the switches underneath...any more suggestions?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I posted about this a month ago.Just let it dry out for a few days and the bad power lock demons wil be exorcized.


----------



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

I have had the same stoopid problem. My dumarse will leave the windows open and it will rain in, and my locks won't work ( power locks)

i have a passive alarm, even when I engage the alarm ( unlock ) it will LOCK the doors, and when I engage it again ( lock ) it will unlock, lol, pretty funny if u ask me, but yeah let it dry out and it should work, if not replace the switch, c ya


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

i do this (get the switches wet) about four times a year. when it happens i can drive down the street and my doors will lock and un-lock. one time it got so wet that my windows would roll up and down on there own, really annoying when your driving down the road and its raining like hell and you cant roll the window up! just give it a few days, mine once took three months before they started working right, so it may take longer. it also sucks when you have three thousand in your sterio system and you come out in the morning and your doors are un-locked!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I just fixed my A/C, so I no longer need to drive with the windows down in the rain.It wasn't cheap-$300 for parts(Compressor, Condensor, Dryer, Oil, Refrigerant, O rings and hose for freon)but it was worth it!


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Basicly the problem is the contacts in the switch mechanisms have very close tolerances. When moisture gets in there it shorts them very easily. Because it is somewhat sealed, it is difficult for the moisture to evaporate. Ive had a few problems with mine and what i do is, remove the one screw that holds the assembly in and take the whole thing out. Let it dry out in the sun then spray the whole thing with some electrical contact cleaner. Keeps them workin good.


----------



## xxg00chxx (Nov 27, 2004)

Stiletto said:


> Basicly the problem is the contacts in the switch mechanisms have very close tolerances. When moisture gets in there it shorts them very easily. Because it is somewhat sealed, it is difficult for the moisture to evaporate. Ive had a few problems with mine and what i do is, remove the one screw that holds the assembly in and take the whole thing out. Let it dry out in the sun then spray the whole thing with some electrical contact cleaner. Keeps them workin good.


Stupid car. Same issue here, except mine doesn't only happen when it's wet. In fact, it happens all the time. I live in the desert so I assume that after months without rain the system SHOULD be dry.

I have had it with the electrical bullshit in my 93 G20. And now that I read so many other Nissan/Infiniti owners having same stupid issue with door locks, I'm even more disgusted. I thought I just had an isolated issue - apparently the 'issue' is the fact that it's a Nissan.

Maybe if I leave it unlocked someone will just steal it. Knowing this car though, it will probably lock itself anyway. Or, lock and unlock over and over until the battery is dead. Wait, I know, I'll just LOCK it! Then it will surely UNLOCK itself!~!

THOROUGHLY disgusted. Gonna have to trade this heap in before I do something illegal to it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

just replace the controls, u can get them from a junk yard or ebay ..i saw them on ebay like a day ago or so.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

My passenger side power locks are messed up, does anyone know if this is the same thing: 

My passenger door power lock works fine about 4/10 times. The other 6 times you need to nudge it forward just a little tiny bit (not all the way) then pull it back... or vice versa. How do I resolve this? 

Other than getting into the car when it rains every now and then, they don't get wet. 

If applicable please refer me to another thread.


----------



## Reddragon-T (Mar 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ok...the other day i left my windows down in the rain, and ever sice, my poweer locks havent been working right...i cant unlock them sometimes, and sometimes they just start having spasms and going from lock to unlock for like 2 minutes...i checked my fuses...i think...you guys have any ideas?!?!?!i have a 95 20sx se...



I had the same problem with my old Supra. It would lock and unlock spasmatically. I replaced the switches, the relays. But nothing ever helped finally I just left the relay out. Who needs power door locks unless you have keyless entry, and that car didnt have it. I would be scrwd if it happened to my 200sext


----------



## MatriXGT (Nov 13, 2007)

Would this apply to the B15's too? As I'm seeing this problem now after a hard rainfall.

1) Where would I find the relay?
2) What's this "box" people are talking about where you have to re-solder?

-= ReSpEcT =-


----------

